# HI to all, im new here thank you



## pamk59 (Aug 24, 2012)

Thank you for letting join this wonderful site, this is my second aquarium my first was a 29 gallon, and my ex husband stole that one and gave it away, i knew in my heart i wanted another, so 4 years later i finally got money and got a 55 gallon tank this time i have chilids. i love the peacocks my jewel chiclids has had 2 clutches not sure if thats the right reading or not the first ones i think the parents ate they were only 3 days old, now a new one that is 2 days old any suggestions on how to get them not to eat all the fry. i live in ohio, Im divorced i have 2 dogs and my fish which I love very much. i will post pics soon I am so proud of my tank it is crystal clear and my fish are very happy. i love watching them they help relax me.*c/p*


----------



## simplykayla76 (Mar 10, 2012)

*W
Welcome!


----------

